# NFAA Virtual Indoor



## ILOutdoorsman (Dec 21, 2019)

I found it interesting that NFAA’s first post said X’s needed to be inside-out. Then later in the day, they changed their website to say rules will be posted by October 30. 

Makes me wonder if they caught heat over inside-out X’s or had a few calls from arrow manufacturers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The X issue will not change as it will be the only way to break ties


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

ILOutdoorsman said:


> I found it interesting that NFAA’s first post said X’s needed to be inside-out. Then later in the day, they changed their website to say rules will be posted by October 30.
> 
> Makes me wonder if they caught heat over inside-out X’s or had a few calls from arrow manufacturers.
> 
> ...


The "inside out" rule as originally published was a mistake. Inside out Xs will be counted but used as a tie breaker. Example:

Shooter A - shoots 300/60x with 35 I/O
Shooter B - shoots 300/60x with 36 I/O (Declared winner)

This rule is the same they used at Sectionals last year....


----------



## FerrumVeritas (Oct 9, 2020)

It seems silly that there isn't a movement to make the compound game harder. Examples could be requiring smaller arrow shafts and/or shooting at 70m outdoors. Clearly the game is too easy when the top several (or at really big event dozen or more) archers are shooting perfect scores. I know increasing indoor distance isn't really feasible (and I don't think 30 would make a big difference over 20), but there's got to be a way to reduce the requirement for tie breakers.


----------



## Bikeman CU (Nov 27, 2005)

FerrumVeritas said:


> It seems silly that there isn't a movement to make the compound game harder. Examples could be requiring smaller arrow shafts and/or shooting at 70m outdoors. Clearly the game is too easy when the top several (or at really big event dozen or more) archers are shooting perfect scores. I know increasing indoor distance isn't really feasible (and I don't think 30 would make a big difference over 20), but there's got to be a way to reduce the requirement for tie breakers.


Shooting outdoor Field is hard. The Pro's score the "X" as six points, not aware of any perfect 672 scores shot. The Open divisions still shoot the "560 Round". There is a new Field/Hunter round the NFAA has voted to use at the Outdoor Sectional Tournaments as a test (less arrows, shorter distances). Will this Round create more "ties" leading to a "Shoot-Off" outdoors? Indoors the NFAA wants to have shoot-offs to generate spectator appeal. If they didn't want shoot-offs we would score the "11" on the Vegas target during normal scoring. It's a mixed message given by the NFAA, different scoring outdoors between Divisions. Indoors the same round is scored the same creating ties. I believe USA Archery has the better indoor round.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

60X is only a dream to me.

Not too many SMBHFS shooting 60X.

My eyesight and left shoulder are doing me in these days.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Don't know why would have it in Dec. as hunting is still going. Usually indoor nationals isn't till
February any way.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

This is the replacement for the 2020 Indoor National that didn't happen.

Presumably there will be an effort to hold a 2021 event sometime in the new year.



kballer1 said:


> Don't know why would have it in Dec. as hunting is still going. Usually indoor nationals isn't till
> February any way.


----------



## ATLurker (Jan 2, 2011)

If you would have shot adult class back in March but are now a senior, would you shoot adult or senior for the 2020 virtual Indoor Championship?


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

__





Indoor National Championships | NFAA







www.nfaausa.com





The 2021 Indoor National Championships are scheduled.


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

ATLurker said:


> If you would have shot adult class back in March but are now a senior, would you shoot adult or senior for the 2020 virtual Indoor Championship?





ATLurker said:


> If you would have shot adult class back in March but are now a senior, would you shoot adult or senior for the 2020 virtual Indoor Championship?


You shoot the class for your age on the tournament dates.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

you can shoot the age you where on the dates on the original indoor dates


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Chat all ya want fellas. You have a choice & a chance to do some competing. This is the latest I know. Granted, things have unexpected changes but it's there for those who want to compete & in most cases no long traveling & over night lodging expense. I'm planning on it.. I have this posted on my Iowa archery/bowhunter facebook page where I post National archery events & Iowa competitions. 

from NFAA. Date change on REGISTRATION.
The National Field Archery Association will host the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition via a virtual or mail-in format for 2020. The tournament will be hosted by NFAA clubs and shops across the country, allowing members to compete in smaller groups closer to home. Clubs and shops will be able to choose from the following dates:
December 3-6
December 10-13
December 17-20
Archers will be required to complete two NFAA 300 rounds (blue/white face). Preliminary scores will be compiled via electronic scoring at each site and official scorecards will be verified by headquarters’ staff. Archers will compete for one-time-only custom champion belt buckles for 1st, 2nd, and 3rd place in the Championship Flight. Traditional NFAA flight medals will be awarded to non-championship flights. Registration cost per archer will be $65 for adult/senior divisions and $50 for junior divisions.
*To better serve our members, registration has been postponed until 9:00AM Central on November 2, 2020.*
.We are excited to offer the first-ever national virtual event from the National Field Archery Association. We currently have over 125 host locations across the entire United States.

*Registration will open on Monday, November 2 at 9:00AM Central. *To better serve our customers, we have postponed from the original date of Friday, October 30 at 5:00PM. We want to ensure that our full staff is available to assist anyone with issues or questions. As some clubs are limited in space, we want to make it fair for all registrants. The response to this event has already been immense and we are excited to start the registration process. If you are interested in using your rollover credit, you submit your information now by clicking here.

All *RULES*, host *LOCATIONS*, and an event *FAQ* have been posted on the event site. We will continue to add information to the FAQ as the event draws closer. Click below to learn more!

*Interested in the 2020 Indoor National - Quarantine Edition official event apparel?* *Click here* to shop now! Free shipping to your event location is available until 2 weeks prior to your event


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

REGISTRATION IS OPEN. NFAA web site has Clubs listed & registration has STARTED. I may register TWO classes & shoot 2 different clubs in my home state on different dates. Freestyle & BHFS. No, I doubt I will win, place or show but I definatley can use the pracrice & some visiting with like minded people. Anyone else planning on shooting this first time National event?


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

ahunter55 said:


> REGISTRATION IS OPEN. NFAA web site has Clubs listed & registration has STARTED. I may register TWO classes & shoot 2 different clubs in my home state on different dates. Freestyle & BHFS. No, I doubt I will win, place or show but I definatley can use the pracrice & some visiting with like minded people. Anyone else planning on shooting this first time National event?


I don't think you can register in different styles, you need to read the rules real close.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

archer_nm said:


> I don't think you can register in different styles, you need to read the rules real close.


just one, already registered BHFS


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

I tried to register on line and could not complete the process. I know 2 other people that tried and they could not register. If someone can help: I would really appreciate it. My cell is 985 687 3604 Thanks Ken


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Ken, my 1st try didn't work but did the next day. IF you try again & it doesn't work I would CALL the NFAA headquarters.


Mr. Ken said:


> I tried to register on line and could not complete the process. I know 2 other people that tried and they could not register. If someone can help: I would really appreciate it. My cell is 985 687 3604 Thanks Ken


----------



## Mr. Ken (Aug 6, 2019)

Thanks.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have no place to shoot this round. The indoor shops in Phoenix area do not follow any mask mandate for anyone in the shop or for the workers behind the counter. As a 73 year old with diabetes and other medical problems, I have been unable to find a place to shoot indoors. 3000 new cases per day in Arizona and the people are still not accepting masks as a deterrent to the virus.
This year I have not shot a tournament since Vegas and I was very lucky with that one. Shooting in a crowded indoor range where one out of 10 people may have the virus and no one wears a mask is not my idea of fun. In my 50s, I would say to hell with everyone else and shoot anyway but I am not able to do so anymore.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Added dates for this tournament. 



*NFAA Adds January Dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition*
Due to increased COVID restrictions and closures across the nation, the National Field Archery Association has added two January dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition. The extended dates will allow for all states and members to participate in the virtual event.

Event dates will now include: December 3-6, December 11-13, December 17-20, January 7-10, and January 14-17.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

*NFAA Adds January Dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition*
Due to increased COVID restrictions and closures across the nation, the National Field Archery Association has added two January dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition. The extended dates will allow for all states and members to participate in the virtual event.

Event dates will now include: December 3-6, December 11-13, December 17-20, January 7-10, and January 14-17

This will make it possible for others to attend I believe. Check out NFAA web page for clubs & locations + registration.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

We are excited to offer the first-ever national virtual event from the National Field Archery Association. We currently have over 125 host locations across the entire United States.

*Registration deadlines are rapidly approaching! We encourage all archers to early register by your weekend's deadline.

Deadlines: *
December 3-6 registrations must be received by November 23. (View Registered Archers)
December 10-13 registrations must be received by November 30. (View Registered Archers)
December 17-20 registrations must be received by December 7. (View Registered Archers)

*Registrations that are received after the deadline will be charged a $25 late fee and WILL NOT receive an archer goody bag, name tag, target butt name tag, and more. Late registrations will also be required to bring a printed copy of their scorecard to their competition.

IMPORTANT NOTE: If your location is canceled or postponed due to COVID reasons, registered archers from that location will receive a full refund or the option to switch to a different date or location. Once a location has confirmed cancelation, we will email all attendees from that location. Please watch your inbox if you know your state is experiencing mandated closures or shutdowns. *

Need to redeem your rollover credit? Submit your request now by clicking here.

All *RULES*, host *LOCATIONS*, and an event *FAQ* have been posted on the event site. We will continue to add information to the FAQ as the event draws closer. Click below to learn more!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Just finished shooting this today and had a blast, don't be afraid of submitting your scores it wasn't bad at all. My scores sucked but that is how it goes.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm aware of 2 IOWA clubs hosting & both had a decent turn out, fun & no problems. If you missed & think you want to attend, check into the NFAA web page for JANUARY registration & locations.

*NFAA Adds January Dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition*
Due to increased COVID restrictions and closures across the nation, the National Field Archery Association has added two January dates for the 2020 Indoor National Championship – Quarantine Edition. The extended dates will allow for all states and members to participate in the virtual event.

Event dates will now include: December 3-6, December 11-13, December 17-20, January 7-10, and January 14-17

This will make it possible for others to attend I believe. Check out NFAA web page for clubs & locations + registration.


----------

